# Diamond Braid With a Thick and Long Mane?



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)

So I have a show tomorrow with a pony I ride. His mane is so long and thick. It overflows onto both sides of his neck. I have done running braids a lot on him, but it always seems to come out since his mane length isn't even. Unfortunately, i am not allowed to cut/trim his mane. Would a diamond braid look good? or just look sloppy with such mane? I will add a picture. (Keep in mind this picture is a little old and his mane has since gotten longer)









Thanks!!


----------



## JDJumper (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A diamond braid would look great.

Pilgrims mane is long, not terribly thick, buy I think it looks good. It took a lot longer to braid than I thought it would. Leave yourself plenty of time.

















Good Luck!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can add to this. braid strands ( the strands are thicker) then tie the braided strand into the diamond pattern. it makes a larger pattern and is tidier looking.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For an English class the elastics should match the mane.


----------

